# Bilt Hamber Atom Mac application advice



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi all,

Hope you are doing well.

I recently used Bilt Hamber Atom Mac on my discs whilst I had the wheels off to avoid getting the surface rust on the brakes and used as directed at 5% dollution and sprayed directly on however wondered if there are other ways this should be applied as a final stage of the wash that I may have missed - especially when the wheels are on and not as easy to access the brakes?

Many thanks


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

I don’t think there’s any easier way than to just spray the discs with the wheels on,me personally I just spray after the wash stage and let atom mac do it’s thing


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Steve0rs6 said:


> I don't think there's any easier way than to just spray the discs with the wheels on,me personally I just spray after the wash stage and let atom mac do it's thing


Thank you - I just wanted to make sure I hadnt missed something so appreciate the confirmation.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

I find a spritz on the discs before washing the wheels - and a spritz on them after the final rinse of car / wheels the "best" solution to 'no orangey looking discs' for me.....

**Some use the before washing method successfully. Some the after method. I do a little of both as above. And no: if you use after washing wheels - it doesn't cause any staining / drying issues etc.

Good luck.......


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

sevenfourate said:


> I find a spritz on the discs before washing the wheels - and a spritz on them after the final rinse of car / wheels the "best" solution to 'no orangey looking discs' for me.....
> 
> **Some use the before washing method successfully. Some the after method. I do a little of both as above. And no: if you use after washing wheels - it doesn't cause any staining / drying issues etc.
> 
> Good luck.......


Awesome - appreciate the advice.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hopefully some helpful information here :thumb:

Bilt Hamber Atom Mac review
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ead.php?t=412078&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

when applying atom mac, how much should be used?

a light spray so it just covers the disc or liberally where the excess runs off the disc quickly ? 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

i use it after cleaning each individual wheel, then move onto the rest of the car then again at the end


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

dunfyguy said:


> when applying atom mac, how much should be used?
> 
> a light spray so it just covers the disc or liberally where the excess runs off the disc quickly ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I suppose mid point through what you've described would be how much I apply - i make sure the disc is wet with it, do get some run off, but not excessive amounts.

Apply before you start and then after you've cleaned the wheel...


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I think it was a Forensic Detailing video where he whacked some in the detergent tank of his K7 and then sprayed it on the underside of the vehicle through the pw. I thought that was a pretty nifty idea.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I just spray mine through the gap in the wheel spokes (appreciate that only works for some wheels) but I do spray quite a bit on, until it runs off of the discs. I haven't found any problem with causing any stains or marks what so ever !


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

What about the inside side of the brake disc, wont that just get rust on it? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

pt1 said:


> What about the inside side of the brake disc, wont that just get rust on it?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


It's supposed to migrate, so will add protection with usage ?

I mainly use it to reduce the amount of surface rust on the discs exposed to washing or rain and it does help. Doesn't eliminate it, but does definitely help a lot...


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> It's supposed to migrate, so will add protection with usage ?
> 
> I mainly use it to reduce the amount of surface rust on the discs exposed to washing or rain and it does help. Doesn't eliminate it, but does definitely help a lot...


Cool  been thinking about trying it. 
Thanks andy

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Fitted a new disc (other side still to do) to my Clio last night. After degreasing it I sprayed on 5% Atom Mac.

This is what I found after this morning's rain;










Bit disappointed! Anything I could have done wrong?


----------

